# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #29 A Man of Rectitude

## Admin

Aphorism #29 A Man of Rectitude

clings to the sect of right with such tenacity of purpose that neither the passions of the mob nor the violence of the tyrant can ever cause him to transgress the bounds of right. But who shall be such a PhÂnix of equity? What a scanty following has rectitude! Many praise it indeed, but--for others. Others follow it till danger threatens; then the false deny it, the politic conceal it. For it cares not if it fights with friendship, power, or even self-interest: then comes the danger of desertion. Then astute men make plausible distinctions so as not to stand in the way of their superiors or of reasons of state. But the straightforward and constant regard dissimulation as a kind of treason, and set more store on tenacity than on sagacity. Such are always to be found on the side of truth, and if they desert a party, they donot change from fickleness, but because the others have first deserted truth. 


More...

----------

